# Noob Alert: Pellia(Monosolenium tenerum) thought



## jjaaxx44 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi friends,
My this is my very first post. I'm very new to the hobby, new to the site, new to whole aquarium world. 8-[
So please bear with noobish questions.

So I did reading on some plants and liked pellia. and got around 250+gms of Pellia for free .

So is it necessary to stick/tie these plants to rock or driftwood?
what if i just sprinkle them over gravels of my tank and let it grow all over on its own? I know they dont float. I will make an arrangement so that they wont get sucked in filter.

I have 12 gallons of tank. I get natural light for 9 hrs, and direct sunlight for an hour or so. but at day break so we can say 10hrs of light.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

You can just lay it in the aquarium and it will grow fine as long as the flow is low


----------



## jjaaxx44 (Sep 24, 2012)

@Yo-han: thanks for quick reply, I just posted and went to change avatar and got reply before that 

ok i will just spread it in one corner of my tank with some barrier so it wont get in current, may be a wall of same gravels, driftwood or acrylic.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Johan is right. If the pellia gets even light, it will grow into a nice rounded mass. Or you can tuck it into cracks in driftwood or stone work to achor it in one place.


----------



## jjaaxx44 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kool, thanks Michael...


----------



## jjaaxx44 (Sep 24, 2012)

hi guys, finally i decided to keep my pellia in a net.
I took 8inch net, spread my pellia over half of the net and covered it with remaining half, kept large marble gravels to hold the net down.
Its not a very good site to look at, hope it grows well.

Also I kept some 20gms of pellia in tupperware dish added water so that it will just cover the pellia. its kept in such a way that it will get 1hr of morning and 1 hr of evening sunlight. will this help it to divide faster(I read it somewhere not sure where....but not my idea)?

and finally should i use any ferts....I have 2x1x1 tank....with 5 black mollies and some 5 feeder kois .5inch each....planning to add driftwood of 1.8 feets....


----------

